# Diyma Reference 12" + Peerless XLS 12" PR's



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

I finally got the time to finish installing my DIYMA 12 and it sounds great, far better than any other sub I've heard to date. For my install I rebuilt my entire back seat so that I could retain the use of a folding rear seat and still have it look almost completely stock.
I was going to make it a closed box with the DIYMA 12 and 2 Peerless XLS 12 PR's, but after some modeling and time constraints I decided to do an IB PR install with them. This gives me a wideband efficiency boost in the lower octaves over a standard IB install and limits excursion of the driver until 15hz or so. Basically I have a huge ported box tuned to 8hz.
Now for the sound, I have to say this is the most transparent sub I've ever heard... I have it crossed over at 120hz 12db/oct and there is no indication whatsoever that there is a sub in the seat directly behind me, aside from the low frequency extension. Right now I have only rudimentary tuning equipment, so this 'box' gives a little too much low end extension, but this is only noticeable on songs that have alot of sub 30hz content. Once I get a better signal processor I can give a cut or two to the bass and it should sound even better, with even less distortion.
As for the popping noise that everyone, including myself, has been afraid of, I'm happy to say that even in this giant low tuned box that there is no popping at any volume level my 600 watt amp is capable of producing, and that is a higher volume than I'd ever want to listen to for a sound quality system. 
My only gripes with this sub are efficiency and weight, this sub was a beast to install on a folding seat with bolts and nuts, rear mounted with a grill on the front of the baffle. As for efficiency I probably only consider it low because my previous subs were 2 Atlas 15's IB, which got to the same volume level with about a 10th of the power, but admittedly sounded worse doing so.
Overall it's going to take some getting used to for not hearing the boominess normally associated with a sub, but so far I'm loving it, and with some more tuning it should be in my car for a long time.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

You know bro, this thread is completely useless without pics.....completely, so lets get some lol.

Would love to see this ported box tuned to 8hz..... 

BTW add a little boost around 45hz when you get a processor and it should give you that boominess you prefer.......Possibly slightly higher.


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh no I don't like the boominess, just saying it's always kinda come with having a subwoofer... sounds much better without it. And pics are in the install thread, I'll get some more of it folded down and such later, don't really feel like gutting what I just put together though.


----------

